# Negotiating discounts etc



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can I ask that when doing this "on behalf" of the TTOC, that you just let us know your intent.

An email to [email protected] will suffice and someone will get back to you. As part of Dave's role he is compiling a comprehensive list of discounts from dealers and suppliers.... if you have some discount info for him he can be reached at [email protected]

The reason I ask, is that we have had a couple of situations where the TTOC is negotiating deals with dealers and suppliers and suddenly find that someone else has already been there asking for the same. It doesn't present a professional front to our club.

I am NOT saying stop! All I'm asking for is some communication before you start.

We have found discounts have been arranged and no-one I'd spoken to knows anything about them.......


----------

